# CLUBS



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I BELONG TO THE BYRNEVILLE BASS CLUB WE HAVE ABOUT 20 OR SO BOATSOUR FIRST 2 TOURNAMENTS HAVE BEEN AT MILLERS FERRY, AND CLAIRBORNE OUR NEXT ONE IS AT LOWER BRYANTS ONTENSAW


----------



## bamafan1023 (May 10, 2016)

DK'S G3 said:


> I BELONG TO THE BYRNEVILLE BASS CLUB WE HAVE ABOUT 20 OR SO BOATSOUR FIRST 2 TOURNAMENTS HAVE BEEN AT MILLERS FERRY, AND CLAIRBORNE OUR NEXT ONE IS AT LOWER BRYANTS ONTENSAW


how can we join the bryneville bass club


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Umm, the post is 6 years old...


----------



## bamafan1023 (May 10, 2016)

*club*

I heard they are still fishing.i was trying to get a hold of a member to find out where they meet.thanks


----------

